# hammer hunter elite



## tubbiescooter (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a few slingshots i need to review but I'll start with my most recent purchase first and by far my personal favourite

Just recently got a hammer hunter elite from and have to admit I'm seriously impressed the quality of workmanship that's gone into them is amazing value for money the laminating is flawless must easily have a good 72 hours solid work put into it to get this level of finish over the chrono its averages 305ft per second with 10mm steel balls using the Theraband gold supplied, easily more than enough for hunting game also I really like the canted handle on it takes a bit of getting used flicking your wrist with the cant but once you do its very accurate and the large handle gives you a firm secure feel of quality in your hand, overall its not often I recommend things but this I do, I've bought catapults that have cost a lot more than one of these in the past and they've been disappointing as for the money I always expect a high quality finish on a hand made item this doesn't disappoint at all for anyone thinking of getting a catapult and wants a high quality all rounder then the hammer hunter is the one for you.


----------



## Sheffield Catapults (Aug 3, 2012)

Glad you are happy with it, thanks for doing a Chrono for me too!


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Mine should be in route from Sheffield as I write this. They are beautiful, and I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## tubbiescooter (Feb 10, 2013)

You will love it I couldn't of expected the quality I got I have a few custom made cattys now but this is by far my fav to date feels right in the hand is stunning to look at and does the business when needed


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Great to hear. I don't think I've heard anything bad about these things, only praise. I can't wait to get it. Now if the snail mail would move a little faster, it would be great!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I just received mine this weekend. Thanks, Jim. I can vouch for everything good that's been writen about the Hammer Hunter Elite is true. I used 1/2 inch steel and shoot it sideways with the forefinger around and thumb braced against the fork. The size of the grip (palm swell) fills up my hand perfectly and feels very secure & comfortable. I have arthritis on my wrist and the canted and low fork minimizes wrist strain and torque. With the double TBG, I was intimidated at first. But the intimidation disappeared after five shots. The design of the catapult makes it very easy and pain free to shoot. There were no surprises regarding the fininsh of the catapult. What i saw on the many videos and pictures is what I got. It's simply beautiful. I would certainly recommend the Hammer Hunter. My only regret is, if I waited another two weeks, I could have bought the Hammer Hunter and the Hunter Classic for less than 50. Oh well, maybe next time. Anyways, this is another very satisfied and happy customer. Thanks again, Jim.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't stand this waiting s*%^t. Where's my instant gratification anic:


----------



## Sheffield Catapults (Aug 3, 2012)

mr. green said:


> I just received mine this weekend. Thanks, Jim. I can vouch for everything good that's been writen about the Hammer Hunter Elite is true. I used 1/2 inch steel and shoot it sideways with the forefinger around and thumb braced against the fork. The size of the grip (palm swell) fills up my hand perfectly and feels very secure & comfortable. I have arthritis on my wrist and the canted and low fork minimizes wrist strain and torque. With the double TBG, I was intimidated at first. But the intimidation disappeared after five shots. The design of the catapult makes it very easy and pain free to shoot. There were no surprises regarding the fininsh of the catapult. What i saw on the many videos and pictures is what I got. It's simply beautiful. I would certainly recommend the Hammer Hunter. My only regret is, if I waited another two weeks, I could have bought the Hammer Hunter and the Hunter Classic for less than 50. Oh well, maybe next time. Anyways, this is another very satisfied and happy customer. Thanks again, Jim.


Glad you are happy with it! Thanks for the feedback, it's always appreciated!


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

I received a hammer hunter in the post today, first impressions are just how nice it is! The workmanship is top notch, the finish is half way between natural and durable in that it has the best of both qualities. Mine is an American white oak version and the grain really does glow in the light.
As for size, it was smaller than I would have thought from the pictures but it is pocketable and nicely chunky. Fits my hand very nicely.
All in all I am loving this slingshot!
Note; my version is a standard hammer hunter, I'm sure the elite is even nicer!


----------

